# Terminology and VG/PG Explanation



## Hooked (25/9/17)

I've just come across a list of basic terminology and an explanation of VG/PG, which is easily comprehensible if you're an absolute Newbie. Thank you, Vaper's Corner!

Here's the link: http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/new-to-vaping/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

